# Shaggy rug!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy watching the builders today



















Dont you love it when they lie like this!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I call Rufus, frog dog when he lies like this. At puppy training this week they were trying to get him to lie on his side and he just kept lying like this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love buddy x:love-eyes: ( he looks like he's saying why can't i go out to play)

Great pic x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think Vincent has ever lay down like this! A lot of people at our training class were amazed as apparently it's common in cockers (??)!! I wish he would, it looks so cuttte!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Buddy is so stunning! Biscuit lies a bit like this with one leg out. He lies down and kicks it out behind him as if to make some kind of statement to leave him to rest! 

How is Buddy's coat coming along? Is it getting any easier to manage? x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

After going in the stinky canal yesterday with Treacle and Clyde (clyde decided to have a swim as well it was so funny) Buddy had a bath last night and i spent all night brushing him taking out lots of moulted hair,thats why he looks abit like candy floss this morning.

He really really needs a trim im going to have him done abit shorter as its getting warmer now plus it will be easier to look after as he's always in the the water.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

He's lovely! I think he's saying" the builders out there clearly need my help" great coat! Swim sounds fun too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want that rug   

He would look fab next to Honey .. she would snuggle up for a double rug look  I adore this look too ....


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute  I have a rug just like that one, but it is red lol She lies like that ALL of the time, and I don't think that it looks particularly comfortable...


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I love Buddy! His coat looks so soft and squashy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhaha, totally love it!


----------

